# cradle-snatcher/cradle-robber



## Clockmaker

Bom dia.

Como posso traduzir "cradle-snatcher" para português? No contexto do livro que estou a traduzir é alguém (mais concretamente uma mulher) que se relaciona/namora com um rapaz bastante mais novo (ela tem 42 e ele 21).

Obrigado pela vossa ajuda!


----------



## Alderamin

Clockmaker said:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Como posso traduzir "cradle-snatcher" para português? No contexto do livro que estou a traduzir é alguém (mais concretamente uma mulher) que se relaciona/namora com um rapaz bastante mais novo (ela tem 42 e ele 21).
> 
> Obrigado pela vossa ajuda!



Encontrei a tradução para pt-br que não conhecia e nem sei se é a que utilizam:

_*Cradle robber*_: papa anjo --> American English

*Cradle snatcher*: papa anjo --> British English

http://www.englishexperts.com.br/forum/traducao-de-cradle-snatching-t12867.html

Em pt-pt, há uma expressão: "desmamar meninos ou bebés", mas não me lembro neste momento de nenhuma outra. 

Uma tradução possível seria "quarentona apaixonada", "caçadora ou caça meninos", mas tudo depende do contexto do livro que está a traduzir.

Pode consultar ainda esta discussão em francês, caso ajude:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1987065


----------



## marta12

Alderamin said:


> Encontrei a tradução para pt-br que não conhecia e nem sei se é a que utilizam:
> 
> _*Cradle robber*_: papa anjo --> American English
> 
> *Cradle snatcher*: papa anjo --> British English
> 
> http://www.englishexperts.com.br/forum/traducao-de-cradle-snatching-t12867.html
> 
> Em pt-pt, há uma expressão: "desmamar meninos ou bebés", mas não me lembro neste momento de nenhuma outra.
> 
> Uma tradução possível seria "quarentona apaixonada", "caçadora ou caça meninos", mas tudo depende do contexto do livro que está a traduzir.
> 
> Pode consultar ainda esta discussão em francês, caso ajude:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1987065



Todas estas expressões em português europeu são de tal maneira pejorativas que até fazem mal.
Já a brasileira, também pejorativa, não é tão má.
Mas no essencial, todas enervam.


----------



## Clockmaker

Obrigado pela ajuda, Alderamin!



marta12 said:


> Todas estas expressões em português europeu são de tal maneira pejorativas que até fazem mal.
> Já a brasileira, também pejorativa, não é tão má.
> Mas no essencial, todas enervam.



A conclusão a que chego é que não haverá uma tradução em PT-PT que faça jus ao inglês. Talvez não me reste outra solução que não alterar a própria estrutura da frase.


----------



## marta12

Clockmaker said:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Como posso traduzir "cradle-snatcher" para português? No contexto do livro que estou a traduzir é alguém (mais concretamente uma mulher) que se relaciona/namora com um rapaz bastante mais novo (ela tem 42 e ele 21).
> 
> Obrigado pela vossa ajuda!



Do inglês para o espanhol: casar-se com uma pessoa mais jovem.
Também se poderá dizer: 'mulher que anda com um jovem' e já não será pejorativo.


----------



## witkinss

Em espanhol nós temos a express*ã*o equivalente: "asalta cunas" (sería como "assalta berços" em português)


----------



## Alderamin

Clockmaker said:


> A conclusão a que chego é que não haverá uma tradução em PT-PT que faça jus ao inglês. Talvez não me reste outra solução que não alterar a própria estrutura da frase.



Como lhe disse, clockmaker, dependerá do sentido e do contexto da sua tradução. 

Talvez as referências abaixo lhe dêem mais ideias para encontrar o termo mais adequado:

"pessoa apaixonada por alguém bem mais jovem"
http://www.babylon.com/definition/cradle-snatcher/pt
Daí uma das minhas sugestões ter sido "quarentona apaixonada" por se tratar de uma mulher de 42 anos.

E o termo encontrei também agora aqui, mas em pt-br:
http://por.proz.com/?sp=gloss/term&id=15897781

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cradle-snatcher

"a cradle-snatcher  (_British & Australian  humorous_) someone who has a romantic or sexual relationship with a  much younger partner He's three years younger than you?  You cradle-snatcher! (_British & Australian humorous_)"
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/a+cradle-snatcher

1. cradle snatcher A person who prefers relatively younger sexual partners or  courtship partners. Someone who dates a person considerably younger than  themselves.
Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_a_cradle_snatcher#ixzz26v7XiO1I

cradle snatcher  
*n  *
Informal    someone who marries or has an affair with a much younger person  
http://dictionary.reverso.net/english-definition/cradle%20snatcher

cradle-snatcher﻿ 
▶noun informal, derogatory a person who marries or has a sexual relationship with a much younger person.
http://www.wordreference.com/definition/cradle-snatcher


----------



## marta12

O que é que se diz dos homens que andam com  mulheres jovens?


----------



## Alderamin

marta12 said:


> Todas estas expressões em português europeu são de tal maneira pejorativas que até fazem mal.
> Já a brasileira, também pejorativa, não é tão má.
> Mas no essencial, todas enervam.



Note por favor que as sugestões que eu dei nada têm a ver com preconceitos ou algo do género e muito menos quis ferir ou enervar alguém.
 Limitei-me a seguir várias definições do termo as quais já coloquei aqui para ajudar melhor na tradução e considerei-o sob o ponto de vista da tradução apenas.
Não é fácil traduzir expressões deste tipo sobretudo quando não estamos por dentro do assunto. 
E mesmo estando inteirados do assunto, em particular quando somos "obrigados" a usar uma linguagem que nos choca mais e a pôr o preto no branco, conforme já me aconteceu há anos atrás e ter que descrever, por exemplo, _ipsis verbis_ situações de abuso sexual de uma menor num processo judicial.
Gostava de saber como é que a marta reagiria e traduzia certas expressões que por lá encontrei e que me enervaram muito mais do que esta simples expressão.


----------



## Guigo

No Brasil, a expressão _papa-anjo_ vale tanto para homens como para mulheres, que têm algum tipo de relação afetiva/amorosa com pessoas mais jovens.

Eu diria que há uma certa conotação de brincadeira mas, em geral, os _papa-anjos_ não ficam muito confortáveis quando assim chamados; quase sempre se defendem, dizendo coisas como: "ele é bem novinho, porém tem a cabeça bem evoluída".


----------



## marta12

Alderamin said:


> Note por favor que as sugestões que eu dei nada têm a ver com preconceitos ou algo do género e muito menos quis ferir ou enervar alguém.
> Limitei-me a seguir várias definições do termo as quais já coloquei aqui para ajudar melhor na tradução e considerei-o sob o ponto de vista da tradução apenas.
> Não é fácil traduzir expressões deste tipo sobretudo quando não estamos por dentro do assunto.
> E mesmo estando inteirados do assunto, em particular quando somos "obrigados" a usar uma linguagem que nos choca mais e a pôr o preto no branco, conforme já me aconteceu há anos atrás e ter que descrever, por exemplo, _ipsis verbis_ situações de abuso sexual de uma menor num processo judicial.
> Gostava de saber como é que a marta reagiria e traduzia certas expressões que por lá encontrei e que me enervaram muito mais do que esta simples expressão.



Eu não estava a criticar, Alderamin, longe disso! 
Fico sempre meia revoltada quando se fala desse assunto por comparação com os homens e desabafei.
As minhas desculpas por não ter sido mais explícita.

Reagia mal com certeza, Alderamin, como reajo sempre mal com violações e com violência doméstica e, com mais algumas coisas.


----------



## marta12

Guigo said:


> No Brasil, a expressão _papa-anjo_ vale tanto para homens como para mulheres, que têm algum tipo de relação afetiva/amorosa com pessoas mais jovens.
> 
> Eu diria que há uma certa conotação de brincadeira mas, em geral, os _papa-anjos_ não ficam muito confortáveis quando assim chamados; quase sempre se defendem, dizendo coisas como: "ele é bem novinho, porém tem a cabeça bem evoluída".



Ah! mas cá por Portugal não. Com os homens é normal, já com mulheres dá para insultar.


----------



## Alderamin

marta12 said:


> Eu não estava a criticar, Alderamin, longe disso!
> Fico sempre meia revoltada quando se fala desse assunto por comparação com os homens e desabafei.
> As minhas desculpas por não ter sido mais explícita.
> 
> Reagia mal com certeza, Alderamin, como reajo sempre mal com violações e com violência doméstica e, com mais algumas coisas.



Acredito marta, partilho da mesma opinião, mas pense que é uma expressão que foi colocada aqui para fins de tradução e ser obtida ajuda.
É certo que a tradução é complicada e sem conhecermos a obra é mais difícil.
Segundo sabemos é um texto ficcional, a realidade e o que é ocultado são bem piores, infelizmente.
Quanto às idades, já diz o velho ditado que "o amor não escolhe idades"  Olhe, quem sabe o Clockmaker não vai por aqui, por esta expressão para encontrar uma boa tradução?


----------



## marta12

Alderamin said:


> Acredito marta, partilho da mesma opinião, mas pense que é uma expressão que foi colocada aqui para fins de tradução e ser obtida ajuda.
> É certo que a tradução é complicada e sem conhecermos a obra é mais difícil.
> Segundo sabemos é um texto ficcional, a realidade e o que é ocultado são bem piores, infelizmente.
> Quanto às idades, já diz o velho ditado que "o amor não escolhe idades"  Olhe, quem sabe o Clockmaker não vai por aqui, por esta expressão para encontrar uma boa tradução?



Eu sei tudo isso. Reagi, pronto.


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Bom dia! Dois anos depois...fui procurar a expressao em alemao, e vi que em portugues pode usar-se exatamente a mesma: "Tem idade para ser pai dela / mae dele!" ou "anda com uma miuda que podia ser a filha dele / anda com umrapaz que podia ser filho dela"!, com as devidas adaptacoes ao texto que se tem.


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Mas vim aqui para pedir uma outra traducao para snatcher, e nao sei se devo abrir outra thread...

A expressao e milk snatcher, referencia feita a Margaret Thatcher quando, no poder, retirou o leite das escolas. Alguma sugestao? Muito obrigada!


----------



## marta12

Olá kriterio_abroad-uk

Talvez:
- senegadora de leite
- sugadora de leite
- vampira de leite


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Gostei das suas propostas, Marta! DE facto eu só havia encontrado o significado de "ladrão", mas essas propostas ja têm a nuance propria da palavra, neste contexto. Muito obrigada.


----------



## marta12

Ainda bem que gostou. Foi um prazer ajudar.


----------



## William Stein

kriterio_abroad_uk said:


> Gostei das suas propostas, Marta! DE facto eu só havia encontrado o significado de "ladrão", mas essas propostas ja têm a nuance propria da palavra, neste contexto. Muito obrigada.



En español podría ser: Un hombre maduro que siempre corre detràs de jovencitas/chiquitas (el dimuntivo "itas' lo dice todo). Como decir esto en portugués. Um homem maduro que corre atrás de las meninas?


----------



## kriterio_abroad_uk

Olá, William, está a referir-se com certeza à expressão cradle-snatcher: penso que em Portugal se podería dizer: um homem (a palavra "homem" diz tudo ) que anda sempre atrás das miúdas.


----------

